# Premium Channel Premieres: June 2010



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

*HBO*
HBO June info (from the May 2010 downloadable schedule): New seasons of original HBO series *Entourage*, *True Blood* and *Hung* as well as major films *Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince* and *X-Men Origins: Wolverine*

*State of Play* (Russell Crowe, Ben Affleck, Rachel McAdams, Helen Mirren, Robin Wright, Jason Bateman, Jeff Daniels) 6/5 8PM
*World Championship Boxing: Forman v. Cotto, Martirosyan v. Greene* 10PM
*X-Men Origins: Wolverine* (Hugh Jackman, Liev Schreiber, Danny Huston) 6/12 8PM
*Robert Klien: Unfair & Unbalanced* 10PM
*Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince* (Daniel Radcliffe, Michael Gambon, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson, Helena Bonham Carter, Alan Rickman, Jim Broadbent, Maggie Smith) 6/19 8PM
*Funny People* (Adam Sandler, Seth Rogen, Leslie Mann, Eric Bana, Jonah Hill, Jason Schwartzman) 6/26 8PM

*Cinemax*
Cinemax June info (from the May 2010 downloadable schedule): *Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian* and *Bruno*

*The Limits of Control* TUESDAY 6/1 6:15AM
*Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian* (Ben Stiller, Amy Adams, Owen Wilson, Hank Azaria, Robin Williams, Christopher Guest) 6/5
*Bruno* (Sacha Baron Cohen and a cast of clueless individuals) 6/12
*White Out* 6/19
*A Perfect Getaway* (Steve Zahn, Timothy Olyphant, Milla Jovovich, Kiele Sanchez, Marley Shelton, Chris Hemsworth) 6/26

*Starz*
And a heads-up on Starz in June (Saturday nights, 9PM): 

*District 9* (Sharlto Copley, Jason Cope) 6/5
*Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs* (Bill Hader, Anna Faris, James Caan) 6/12
*Michael Jackson's This Is It* (Michael Jackson, Kenny Ortega - Director) 6/19
*The Proposal* (Sandra Bullock, Ryan Reynolds, Betty White) 6/26
(Starz info originally compliments of info found by Pablo and noted in the May thread)

*Encore* Highlights:

*In the House* - ½ hour entertainment & news show with Peter Bart & Peter Guber - Thurs. 7:30 p.m.
*Spotlight on Adam Sandler* - Nine films he starred, produced and or wrote, beginning June 25 at 10:00 a.m.
*Karate Kid* Marathon - Kick off the new KK movie with some old Ralph Macchio, Thurs, June 18 at 8:00 p.m.

*Showtime*
Let's see if we can fill in a few of the blanks for Showtime. 

*In the Loop* THURSDAY 6/3 9PM
*Valkyrie* (Tom Cruise, Kenneth Branagh, Bill Nighy, Tom Wilkinson, Carice van Houten, Terence Stamp, Eddie Izzard) 6/5 9PM
*Adventureland* 6/12
*Super Six World Boxing Classic: Ward v. Green* 6/19 10PM
*Punisher: War Zone* (Ray Stevenson, Dominic West, Doug Hutchinson, Colin Salmon, Julie Benz) 8PM
*Strikeforce*

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for June.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking forward to HBO's summer series and District 9 on Starz.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

That should look a little better now (most of the info has been flushed out, though the last weekend of June is still a mystery since HBO's schedule is such a total pain in the rear to use and won't let anyone look ahead more than 5 weeks.

Speaking of which, if you'd like this information sooner, please visit the HBO site and use the contact us links and other feedback areas to suggest that their current online schedule system is absolute junk and useless to their customers. I've done that, as well as written to the CEO at Time-Warner (as a stockholder in that company, I'm appalled that they are so lacking in taking advantage of free viral marketing to help advertise and promote their product offerings) to complain. I was supposed to get something directly from HBO (HA!), but, well, you get the idea.

Thankfully MAX uses a different (and more useful) system so it's easier to peek ahead at their offerings.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Bruno is literally the worst movie I have ever seen. I am a big fan of Sacha Baron Cohen but I really wish I had not watched Bruno.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

A mid-week unannounced premiere:

SHO: In the Loop 6/3 9PM

Also not a premium channel, but IFC will have Antichrist on 6/3 at 12AM.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Another mid-week premiere:

MAX: The Limits of Control 6/1 6:15AM


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Bruno is literally the worst movie I have ever seen. I am a big fan of Sacha Baron Cohen but I really wish I had not watched Bruno.





pablo said:


> A mid-week unannounced premiere:
> 
> SHO: In the Loop 6/3 9PM


I lost the comments that I was typing up about the various films that I knew something about, but will add a couple of quick words here (the original comments were wiped by a careless slip of my fingers across my touchpad on my laptop as I was typing)....

_Bruno_ was pretty gawd-awful. My kids talked me into going to that after their mother was killed in a car wreck last summer. I didn't want to be a spoil sport so I took them to that film when they asked to go. The alternative was Harry Potter which they went to with their Uncle&Aunt and their cousins a day or two later. I wish we'd have seen Harry Potter. By the end of Bruno we were the only ones left in the the theatre of the 12 - 14 people that had paid for tickets (or seemed to have paid for tickets).

I rented _In the Loop_ and then bought a copy of it on Blu-ray. It was pretty good. I loaned the Blu-ray to friends and they seemed to enjoy it as well. I'm expecting that my son will really enjoy it also.

_State of Play_ was a decent flick in the political intrique genre. Somewhat predictable, but pretty good.

I did eventually see _Harry Potter and the half-blood Prince_ (on Blu-ray, not in theatres). Since the series is coming to it's conclusion and ultimate climax it's getting darker and more serious and scary where earlier stories in the series were more light-hearted. If you've seen the earlier stories in the series then you've probably aged along with the actors in the films and have grown more mature so it doesn't bother you, though younger audiences may find it a little stressful.

_The Proposal_ is a decent rom-com though I think seeing it on cable/satellite is going to leave viewers with a bit of a loss... the Blu-ray included an alternate ending that I thought was pretty good, and probably a bit better and more humorous and fun than the ending that was used for the theatrical release.

_Valkyrie_ was better than I thought it would be. History buffs will likely enjoy it.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

More Premieres - June 1 - June 7 

Wed, June 2 8:00pm HDMV
Ondine
Colin Farrell, Alicja Bachleda, Alison Barry. (2009) An Irish fisherman finds a woman in his nets and thinks he has caught a mermaid.

Fri, June 4 7:00pm SHO
How to Lose Friends and Alienate People
Simon Pegg, Kirsten Dunst, Danny Huston. (2008) A British journalist in New York offends those he seeks to impress.

Sun, June 6 1:30pm HBO
Aliens in the Attic
Carter Jenkins, Austin Butler, Ashley Tisdale. (2009) Vacationing youths battle an invading force of tiny aliens bent on conquering Earth

Sun, June 6 8:00pm EPIX1
Star Trek
Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, Leonard Nimoy. (2009) Young James T. Kirk, Spock and the rest of the Enterprise crew embark on a collision course with a vengeful Romulan.

Mon, June 7 10:30pm HBO
Away We Go
John Krasinski, Maya Rudolph, Jeff Daniels. (2009) An expectant couple search America for a place to raise their family.


----------



## donbean (Mar 13, 2010)

thats tough BDowell... i know life is not so easy sometimes.. and I dont mean the movie


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

donbean said:


> thats tough BDowell... i know life is not so easy sometimes.. and I dont mean the movie


As was said in a famous movie... "Life is like a box of choc-o-lates..." Seriously, you never know what you'll get and I suppose in the end it's a lot better that way otherwise you'd spend way too much time fretting over what you knew was coming. (Actually that reminds me of another film, but I won't spoil it at this time... when it shows up on the premiums, I may mention it again  )

My wife did enjoy her time here on Earth, or at least I think she did. Our relationship had it's ups and downs, but it made it through 26+ years (25 married) and before she was killed we'd gone off on a nice vacation to celebrate our anniversary. She had a pretty good time on that trip and was totally wrapped up in her 30th high school reunion celebration that was happening when we got back (over 3 weekends as she'd planned for multiple parties for the event).

Thankfully my children are both older and their mother gave them a great start in life. She was mostly a stay at home mom so she got to spend a great deal of time with both kids as they were growing up. My youngest (daughter) was hit hard with the loss, but it's also has helped to push us (her and I) closer together. Mom was her best friend, and she never wanted to bother me for anything. While it was never a bother, and I would do anything for her, she just felt more comfortable with mom. Now that mom isn't there for her, she has opened up some with me and has let fill part of that "fun" & "friend" role that her mother was so good at.

I miss watching movies with my wife as that had become one or regular date night type events, but my daughter tries to share that experience at times too (when she's in the mood for it). Thankfully the last few months have been somewhat sparce for Blu-ray releases, but we have caught a few theatrical releases that we're looking forward to seeing again soon and there are some other new releases that we didn't yet see which should provide some interesting viewing later.

Sorry for the thread hijack, but I do appreciate the thoughts. Thankfully time marches on.


----------



## donbean (Mar 13, 2010)

sounds like you made some good lemonade from the lemons.. have a good day.. thanks for posting..


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

SHO: Extract 6/29 2:15AM


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else who finds themselves with EpixHD and EpixHD2 in their Dish Network Platinum package, but it appears to be a pain to find any premiers - there are no announcements in some guide I can find. That makes it hard to take advantage of having these channels, as they are going to be premiering shows. From their web site:


> EPIX will deliver films from Paramount, Paramount Vantage, MTV Films and Nickelodeon Movies released theatrically on or after January 1, 2008 and MGM, United Artists and Lionsgate titles released theatrically on or after January 1, 2009, which will be available exclusively to its subscribers.


russ9 listed the 2009 "StarTrek" which is on tonight. What I decided to do today is list all 2009 movies that are showing over the next couple of weeks. I don't know that this is the first time all of these are appearing on a premium channel. And many are probably crap. But here they are with the next time they will be shown (in Pacific Daylight Time) and with links to IMDb:

Star Trek Sunday, June 06, 2010	5:00 PM	EpixHD
Crank: High Voltage Sunday, June 06, 2010	7:30 PM	EpixHD
Know Thy Enemy Sunday, June 06, 2010	10:00 PM	EpixHD2
Hit and Run Monday, June 07, 2010	2:00 AM	EpixHD
Circle of Eight Monday, June 07, 2010	11:45 AM	EpixHD2
The Cove Tuesday, June 08, 2010	7:00 PM	EpixHD
Dance Flick Thursday, June 10, 2010	7:00 PM	EpixHD
New in Town Saturday, June 12, 2010	6:30 PM	EpixHD2
The Haunting in Connecticut Wednesday, June 16, 2010	7:30 PM	EpixHD
The Goods: Live Hard, Sell Hard Thursday, June 17, 2010	7:00 PM	EpixHD
Madea Goes to Jail Friday, June 18, 2010	5:00 PM	EpixHD
*Additions:*
G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra Saturday, June 19, 2010	7:30 PM	EpixHD
Carriers Sunday, June 20, 2010	7:30 PM	EpixHD
*More Additions:*
My Bloody Valentine Sunday, June 20, 2010	9:00 PM	EpixHD
The Pink Panther 2 Tuesday, June 22, 2010 5:00 PM	EpixHD
Imagine That Saturday, June 26, 2010 3:00 PM	EpixHD
Janeane Garofalo: If You Will Saturday, June 26, 2010 7:00 PM	EpixHD


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Just to weight in with support of these posts by bdowell. I am filling my dvr and I thank all of you for the updates.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Over the weekend, I caught the premieres of both District 9 and State of Play -- both were very good. :up:


----------

